# Dometic Fridge/freezer



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

I cannot close my fridge door properly. I went to it yesterday to find the peg in the fastener on top of the door, no longer lines up with the slot on the frame. I have jiggled the door and sworn at it a couple of times and have managed to force it into position. Now the catch will not slide across to lock the door whilst in transit. It has been very hot in France and I wondered if the heat could distort the door, but I have been in much hotter climes and had no problems.
Does anyone have any thoughts please.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Does the fridge still fit into its aperture in the furniture correctly?
Its held in place by 4 or 6 screws in the side cabinet walls just inside the door. Plastic caps have to be prized out using a small screwdriver to access the screws.

Are you parked on uneven ground causing the body to take a bit of a yaw?

Check the screws that hod the hinges to the door as they could be loose. These fridges are designed so that the door can be made right or left hinged, so it all comes apart.

Swear less and look closer.

C.


----------



## Touchwood_RV (May 1, 2005)

*Nylon type spacer*

I can't really add more in the way of suggestions to that of Clive's above, except to look at the following which is really expanding on Clive's view of the door being able to be hung either side: most lower hinges have a nylon type spacer and they do wear due to the total weight of contents in the door trays, any extra external panels added to the doors and the actual the door itself. The door will settle and can cause an off set in the downward position which if the van is not entirely level can result in the door seeming to be out of true. There are a few ways to adjust this settlement and depends on the age of the fridge and hinge type, your handbook will explain how to adjust it, which may be as simple as adjusting a hex style treaded taper though to striping the hinge adding a second or replacing the existing nylon spacer and reassembling.


----------



## EEVpilot (Aug 15, 2010)

I had this problem recently, fortunately before I set of for Spain. You have to pop the sliding door lock latch off (just pops up with gentle prizing as I recall) reset the latch position to open - which will allow it to close and refit the sliding latch. It was an easy job to fix.
Additional bonus for me was that while sorting it out I figured that the lock will hold the door a crack open for ventilation when it is switched off.

Hope this helps. If you want to pop down to SW Spain I'll help you do it!

John


----------



## jenniedream (Jul 19, 2009)

We had a similiar problem and the slider and the actual hook which closes around the post has a piece sandwiched between the l slider and the plastic unit. I took it apart and operated it manually until I ordered a whole unit from Leisurespares, It cost around £15 I found the details on the net with a breakdown of the whole door. Sorry my explanation is so basic but I am not tech minded but will fiddle til I work it out!! Leisurespares were fantastic and I received the part by return - web site is www.leisurespares.co.uk


----------



## beachcaster (Nov 13, 2010)

*played around with mine today*

if this is the same as my fridge.....then there is a screw on top that 
if you do it up too tight splits the plastic.

Try putting a washer under the plastic piece and dont do the retaining screw up to tight.

The unit should work.

This whole sliding lock is a pathetic bit of design.

Take a problem and over engineer a solution...then make it out of materials that are not up to the job.........brilliant 

my dealer tried to repair a broken slide ...... got a new bit of plastic did it up to tight in front of me and broke it again 

you have to laugh


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

Thank you everyone.
I have to press the door downwards to get it to fasten, so I will start with the latch and see if that works


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

"I have to press the door downwards to get it to fasten"

Clue here is that the cabinet into wich the fridge fits is not square, although it was once?. Remove all the fridge retaining screws and see if the door now fits properly. If so re-fix the fridge taking care that you don,t put stress on it causing it to yaw.

C.


----------

